# Snappy down



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Took a short video today of Nyx practicing the snappy down.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I never could get my shepherd to drop that fast. He always hated to go down. Good work!

Do you feel like adopting another German shepherd??


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Pytheis said:


> I never could get my shepherd to drop that fast. He always hated to go down. Good work!
> 
> Do you feel like adopting another German shepherd??


Thanks! I'd have a hundred of them if I could, but no, I am not ready for adding another dog just yet. Is this a dog that someone you know locally is rehoming? I might be able to help find it a home
..


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow, she's quick! Good work, both of you. ?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah, there is a purebred bi-color in a shelter near us. I went and met him. He was extremely sweet, but at 3 years old, he was completely obsessed with chasing his tail, catching it, then trying to rip the hair out. Nothing could distract him. He was very disinterested in what was going on around him. All he wanted was his tail. The poor guy was neglected and needs a good home where he can be properly exercised, trained, and stimulated. He was very smart, and I think he could be easily trained. He just needs love.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I sent you a PM..


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tim_s_adams said:


> Took a short video today of Nyx practicing the snappy down.


Coming to visit you! Shadow downs like she's been shot! When she does it at all, Lol.


----------

